# MIDI Controller Concept



## Jordan D Smith (Dec 16, 2020)

Allow me to dream for a minute...

I had some downtime the other day and so decided to open up Photoshop to quickly design this MIDI controller concept that I've had bouncing around my head recently. I've been using my trusty old MPD26 as my fader/key switcher/mic mixer/etc, but I felt like the concept could use some tweaks based on how I use it.

The gist of my design is 8 100mm faders, 8 infinite knobs with press function, 16 "drum" pads all customizable/assignable and wrapped up in an aluminum enclosure. I also added 2 expression/switcher pedal inputs (TS/TRS) on the rear because I'd love to do be able to run expression/modulation on two-handed chords. The two USBC slots would be there for MIDI/power and "linking" because I feel like being able to expand the controls could be useful. Finally, the 8 system buttons up top would be used to make edits to the controls on the fly without needing the desktop app.

What do you all think?


----------



## Sheridan (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Stringtree (Dec 16, 2020)

The display looks great. Nice, glowy, and assignable. Aluminum? Yes, please. Two expression pedal inputs. USB is great for self-powered operation. 

A 5-pin DIN would make this very useful for operating older gear, or integrating into systems with no more available USB ports. 

The intelligence for this could be a microcontroller that costs less than a buck. 

Rather than go mass-market, it would be a dream to have really fine components. Sealed pots and switches, elegant linear fader devices, maybe optical, so no crud could ever kill them. Maybe not even pots, but rotary encoders with a fine stepping. 

Some additional 1/4" CC or switch inputs would be nice. I like it.


----------



## Windbag (Dec 18, 2020)

9 faders for us tonewheel organ people?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 18, 2020)

You do _not_ want the pads below the faders.
Also not above, so put them to a side.
And use vertical fader caps instead of horizontal ones.

Like that: https://www.akaipro.com/mpd232


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 18, 2020)

Make a "Mini" version too, with 4 faders (still 100mm), 4 knobs, and 4 OLED screens. No pads, no top buttons.

Would be perfect as a compact controller for CC's!


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 18, 2020)

The only thing missing, IMHO, are transport controls. 
Then you'd have ALL my money.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 18, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Make a "Mini" version too, with 4 faders (still 100mm), 4 knobs, and 4 OLED screens. No pads, no top buttons.
> 
> Would be perfect as a compact controller for CC's!


I'd buy that for a dollar! XD


----------



## holywilly (Dec 21, 2020)

I have used fadermaster pro, fader ctrl, faderport and platform m+, and now MC-8.

I personally think 10mm fader length for MIDI CC is too long, the length from nakednoard’s MC-8 is at the sweet spot.

If op’s concept really into production, I’ll definitely wanna get one, the on screen data for each fader is one big missing feature among my exciting faders.


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Feb 5, 2021)

Gonna give this a bump to remind me to make a few more mock ups in different versions.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 6, 2021)

which oled screen did spec for this?


----------



## PerryD (Feb 6, 2021)

There are some great feeling 88 note controllers _without_ pitch & mod wheels. I was just looking at the Labs4Music Enjoy controller. _Expensive_ at $300 but if it is a quality joystick, I might consider it. Has anyone here seen / tried them? https://www.lab4music.it/enjoy.php?lang=EN


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 6, 2021)

holywilly said:


> If op’s concept really into production, I’ll definitely wanna get one, the on screen data for each fader is one big missing feature among my exciting faders.


@holywilly why is that?


----------



## holywilly (Feb 6, 2021)

Because I’d love to have names display for each fader, and also the cc level value.


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Feb 10, 2021)

Modified the original.
- Added standard 5-pin MIDI IN/OUT/THRU ports and centered rear inputs
- Moved function button labels above since the labels are likely to wear off faster if underneath the buttons.
- Reduced the fader lengths to 70mm (same as the MC-8). After looking up fader controllers I like, 100mm is a bit long.
- Reduced the trigger pads to 8. For my needs, I might still want 16 pads for key switching, but 8 looks cleaner. Plus, the function buttons at the top can be uses to bank through pad groupings. Also, I kept the pads below the faders because I envision grouping multiple controller units laterally and wanted to keep the "channel strip" layout.

This is fun. If this keeps up, I'm going to have to find a company to build one of these.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 10, 2021)

Looking really good. 70mm throw distance faders are not available. You would have to choose between 60 or 100. The bodies for the faders are about 10-15mm on each side longer. So a 60mm throw fader would actually be 80-90mm footprint.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 11, 2021)

I'd add a screen with banks of presets that you could save and switch with a knob.
You could have for instance a "Spitfire" preset, an "OT" preset etc... With CC numbers per faders changing according to the preset you chose. 

I would definitely buy that mini version if you add a Volume fader for the selected track (like the Steinberg CC1221). So 4 customizable CC faders (not motorized) and 1 motorized volume fader, following the track you're on, of course. I'd buy that today! MAKE IT !


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 11, 2021)

Like it, we need a robust MIDI only controller with VDUs. Motorised faders? Dont forget MIDI 2 is on its way


----------



## davidson (Feb 11, 2021)

Like @ReleaseCandidate mentioned, midi pads below faders is about as big a NO as I can think of! Now, if you stuck a nice leather supported wrist pad under there...

Also, in an ideal world someone would create fader caps that were round and concave.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 11, 2021)

davidson said:


> Like @ReleaseCandidate mentioned, midi pads below faders is about as big a NO as I can think of! Now, if you stuck a nice leather supported wrist pad under there...
> 
> Also, in an ideal world someone would create fader caps that were round and concave.


midas almost had you covered









Full Compass Systems - Audio, Video, Lighting & Music Equipment Experts


Full Compass offers a huge selection of Audio, Video, Lighting and Music Equipment. Call 800-356-5844 to speak with an industry expert today!




www.fullcompass.com


----------



## mixedmoods (Feb 11, 2021)

There is this crowdfunding project by Midique which follows a similar approach.
Unfortunately their crowdfunding got canceled – but still worth keeping an eye on I would think:








Midique


Midique MIDI Controllers. Home of the KNTRL9.




midique.com


----------

